# MRCPX005 Spawn Log: Red Tiger Male HMPK and Yellow Fancy Female HMPK



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

Red Tiger Male HMPK
Yellow Fancy Female HMPK


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice! When are you planning to spawn them? Any pictures of breeding tank?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

The fry are going to look epic! Have you spawned them yet?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

3-7-22









3-9-22









3-12-22









3-20-22









3-26-22


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Is this you first batch?


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

XDbetta said:


> Is this you first batch?


Yes


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

3-29-22
Almost 3 week old.


----------



## KoalaFins (10 mo ago)

Wow they are both so beautiful! that yellow is AMAZZING.


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

Update
3-31-22
Blue color on body. I believe its dorsal fin on belly? Some r starting to show red on tail fin.


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice! That’s so pretty! How come they look blue when non of the parents are blue?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

The fry.... don't quite look as I expected 😅 I just thought- ok, the parents have white, red, yellow and black, so the fry will be white, red, yellow and black!😅 I was deffinitely wrong, cause they turned out... blue! Anyways, they look so amazingly cute! I'm jealous😅


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

XDbetta said:


> Nice! That’s so pretty! How come they look blue when non of the parents are blue?


I have no idea why they are blue. Maybe it’s the light blue tint from the mom? She does have a little blue tint on the fin.


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

Update. 
4-1-22
I’m SCREWED. I count them all one by one. I have around 683 fry. That’s too many fry. I wasn’t expecting that many.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

That's indeed too many fry


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

MRCPX005 said:


> I’m SCREWED. I count them all one by one. I have around 683 fry. That’s too many fry. I wasn’t expecting that many.


That is so many fry!! I guess mom and dad were determined to make the most of their opportunity to contribute to the Betta Plan for World Domination!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Great job! You got so many fry on your first batch! What are you planning to do with them?


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

Update on dad
4-3-22
He’s changing color. The white mask is now blueish. Blue/green color showing up on body and fin.
That probably explain why the fry have blue/green color.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

MRCPX005 said:


> I believe its dorsal fin on belly?


Those are called ventrals


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Here ya go 








Betta Anatomy!


I couldn't find any threads on here about betta anatomy and it seems like common questions occur when people ask what are ventrals or what is the caudal. Maybe this can clear it up a little bit! :) All credits go to bettacare101.com! Betta Anatomy Dorsal Fin: The dorsal fin is located...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

X skully X said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This help. Thank you


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

My pleasure, until I joined this forum I had no idea what a caudal fin was. I have that anatomy picture saved on my phone because I still forget the terminology


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

update
4-6-22
4 week old. They still look the same size. Switching to 80% water change twice daily. Hoping it help.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Their tiny ventrals are so cute!!Their colors are amazing!


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

4-11-22
Egg yolk. They grown a little bigger. From last week.


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

Update 4-20-22
Found a yellow fry. The yellow is actually brighter in person then the picture.


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

Update 5-1-22
Flaring at each other. Some have the white mask on their head. Hard to tell in pic. Only if they hold still so I can take a pic.


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

May 17, 2022


----------



## MRCPX005 (10 mo ago)

Update 6-26-22
Almost 4 month
Here what happen so far about the blue fry. Some change into marble, other into colorless. I also have some that turn koi. Of course there are some that remain blue.


----------

